# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  Ubuntu 8.04 & Rails

## Inprise

يك راهنماي كامل براي راه‌اندازي يك سرور روبي&ريلز روي اوبونتو به كمك mod_rails

http://sysadminschronicles.com/artic...sing-passenger

----------

